# Pork Butt internal temp??



## smoknrookie (Aug 2, 2008)

What internal temp do you all cook your butts to?? I have done quite a few and they trun out really good tasting, but I have had no luck in actually having one that I could make into puller pork.. I don;t know if I need to cook it longer or what?? Any help would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## 13spicerub (Aug 2, 2008)

I foil at 160, pull off the heat at 195, wrap in a towel and throw in the cooler for about 90 min.  slowly peel back foil, let rest for another 10 min and let juices redistribute.  then pull that sucker


----------



## cbucher (Aug 2, 2008)

I do same as 13 does.


----------



## seboke (Aug 2, 2008)

Thats some good advice from 13spice.  Others vary on when to do what by temp only slightly.  I personally take it to 165, foil and take it to 200, towel in a cooler for 2 hours (sometimes longer), and that thing is like jello.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 2, 2008)

If you read this and follow it you'll have some great pulled pork

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=8111

If you want to make it even better try this finishing sauce

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...read.php?t=487


Those two threads will result in some outstanding pulled pork if you follow them.


----------



## ron50 (Aug 2, 2008)

195 - 205 degrees is the most common temperature range. You have to smoke it "through doneness". If you only cook it till the pork is done, you won't be able to pull it, only slice.


----------



## richtee (Aug 2, 2008)

Yup Ron's got ya covered there... also..if it's "bone-in" you have a built-in kinda timer. When you can grab the bone and it SLIDES out...no effort- PERFECT!


----------

